
Oral History of Richard Greenblatt - fogus
http://www.computerhistory.org/chess/related_materials/oral-history/greenblatt.oral_history.2005.102634500/index.php?iid=orl-433440f03cfe1
======
cpr
Good ol' Rick. Doesn't look a lot older than he did in the late 70's.

I don't think he ever got enough credit for masterminding the Lisp Machine
development at the MIT AI Lab; it was really his baby from start, though there
were several key people working on it with him (Moon, McMahon, Cannon, Knight,
etc.)

He's a humble fellow and one of the best.

